# Crisi di governo Conte II: il voto al senato



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi, si terrà il voto al *senato *per la fiducia al *governo Conte*, dopo la *crisi *causata da Italia Viva che settimana scorsa ha deciso di uscire dalla maggioranza. *L'esito del voto si avrà intorno alle 20:30.*

*Aggiornamenti:

Corriere: In arrivo tre sì da Forza Italia. Nencini di IV potrebbe non votare la fiducia, a differenza di quanto annunciato nei giorni precedenti. 

TG2: si parla di 8 senatori renziani pronti ad appoggiare Conte.

Sky TG24: Previsione Sì tra i 151 ed i 157 senatori. 

Masini, una delle senatrici di FI data per una delle possibili a votare sì a Conte, smentisce su Twitter e dice che voterà no. 

Corriere: Conte durante la pausa pranzo è stato al telefono per convincere gli indecisi. 

Quagliariello (Gruppo Misto): "Servono cambiamenti profondi. La mia componente non abbandona l'opposizione". 

Diretta senato su Rai 1 e La7 dalle 17:30. Atteso il discorso di Renzi. 

Risultato del voto posticipato alle 21:30 per le sanificazioni nell'aula. 

Scoop di Mentana su La7: Giarrusso, Ciampolillo e Martelli voteranno no. Martelli, ex grillino ora al gruppo misto, è vicino al passaggio alla Lega. 

Mentana: "Siamo a 152 senatori previsti a dare la fiducia".

Lorenzo Pregliasco di YouTrend su Twitter: "Con i no di Ciampolillo, Giarrusso e Drago siamo a 152 senatori che voteranno la fiducia + eventuali di FI o sorprese". 

Il senatore Licheri (M5S) smentisce la notizia che dei senatori grillini siano passati alla Lega: "Siamo sempre 92, oggi 91, perchè uno dei nostri ha il covid e gli auguriamo buona guarigione".

Rossi di Forza Italia ha votato Sì! Prima "traditrice" da parte di una delle più vicine a Berlusconi. 

Causin di FI vota Sì! 

Votazione chiusa! TG1 parla di 154-155 voti favorevoli.

Giordano su Rete 4: 155 voti favorevoli.
*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Corriere: In arrivo tre sì da Forza Italia. Nencini di IV potrebbe non votare la fiducia, a differenza di quanto annunciato nei giorni precedenti.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*TG2: si parla di 8 senatori renziani pronti ad appoggiare Conte.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Sky TG24: Previsione Sì tra i 151 ed i 157 senatori.*


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

Renzi pagliaccio, ha bloccato il Parlamento per 7 giorni e poi non ha avuto le palle di votare contro e fare cadere Conte, alla fine ha fatto più danni della grandine.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi, si terrà il voto al *senato *per la fiducia al *governo Conte*, dopo la *crisi *causata da Italia Viva che settimana scorsa ha deciso di uscire dalla maggioranza. *L'esito del voto si avrà intorno alle 20:30.*
> 
> *Aggiornamenti:
> 
> ...



Renzi ha ottenuto solo ciò che desiderava sin dall'inizio e a cui ambisce sempre: essere al centro dell'attenzione. Non cambia nulla, non cambierà nulla ed è già tutto deciso a tavolino.


----------



## Devil man (19 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Renzi pagliaccio, ha bloccato il Parlamento per 7 giorni e poi non ha avuto le palle di votare contro e fare cadere Conte, alla fine ha fatto più danni della grandine.



first reaction: SHOCK!


----------



## 7vinte (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sky TG24: Previsione Sì tra i 151 ed i 157 senatori.*



Maggioranza zoppissima


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Maggioranza zoppissima



Se ho compreso bene tra questi ci sono i voti dei Senatori a vita che però non sempre votano al Senato per le leggi. Gli 8 di IV ora che passino al PD e lascino Renzi solo.


----------



## sacchino (19 Gennaio 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> first reaction: SHOCK!



Because


----------



## gabri65 (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oggi, si terrà il voto al *senato *per la fiducia al *governo Conte*, dopo la *crisi *causata da Italia Viva che settimana scorsa ha deciso di uscire dalla maggioranza. *L'esito del voto si avrà intorno alle 20:30.*
> 
> *Aggiornamenti:
> 
> ...



Un paese che spende gli ultimi spiccioli in fuochi artificiali prima di adagiarsi nella bara.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2021)

A quanto pare il voto di scambio sta per riuscire.

3 senatori di forza Italia sono irreperibili e voteranno quasi sicuramente a favore, e da qui a sera ne verranno fuori altri.
Voteranno probabilmente anche 5 senatori a vita: Monti, Cattaneo, Rubbia, Segre e Napolitano.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> A quanto pare il voto di scambio sta per riuscire.
> 
> 3 senatori di forza Italia sono irreperibili e voteranno quasi sicuramente a favore, e da qui a sera ne verranno fuori altri.
> Voteranno probabilmente anche 5 senatori a vita: Monti, Cattaneo, Rubbia, Segre e Napolitano.


Mammamia. L'unica buona notizia è che se si forma questo pastrocchio Renzi lì dentro non conterà più nulla ormai, ma ci aspetteranno altri tre anni da incubo che faranno fuori questa nazione definitivamente. Sempre se non siamo già stati assassinati.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Masini, una delle senatrici di FI data per una delle possibili a votare sì a Conte, smentisce su Twitter e dice che voterà no.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Tabacci: "Penso che Conte oggi raggiungerà 158 voti".*


----------



## danjr (19 Gennaio 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Renzi ha ottenuto solo ciò che desiderava sin dall'inizio e a cui ambisce sempre: essere al centro dell'attenzione. Non cambia nulla, non cambierà nulla ed è già tutto deciso a tavolino.



Insomma ha ottenuto che ha perso due ministri e ha il suo bel 2%


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Corriere: Conte durante la pausa pranzo è stato al telefono per convincere gli indecisi.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Quagliariello (Gruppo Misto): "Servono cambiamenti profondi. La mia componente non abbandona l'opposizione".*


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se ho compreso bene tra questi ci sono i voti dei Senatori a vita che però non sempre votano al Senato per le leggi. Gli 8 di IV ora che passino al PD e lascino Renzi solo.



di solito solo Monti sta sempre


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Gennaio 2021)

La mia previsione: 157.
155 e oltre è un buon risultato per il governo, possono andare avanti con l'astensione benevola di renzi (che come ho detto in tutte le salse non è andato fino in fondo con la crisi) e hanno tutto il tempo per raccattare quei 5/6 trombati del misto/transfughi traditori di FI che gli garantiscano l'agognata quota 161.
Renzi tanto si guarderà bene dal votare nei provvedimenti che contano, si asterrà continuamente facendo opposizione finta e di fatto tenendo in vita il governo.
Certo, da li in poi con la maggioranza che oscilla tra 155 e 160 le commissioni sono tutte bloccate da Renzi, che di fatto ad oggi è nuovamente il dominus del paese alla faccia di Conte.

Non si vota, il governo va avanti finchè riesce e una volta arrivati al semestre bianco probabilmente scenderanno le barricate e si andrà all'esecutivo di scopo/elettorale dopo mesi di logorio di conte.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Ci sarebbe da ridere, se non fossimo in questa situazione. Ogni discorso pieno di metafore colte e satiriche da far invidia ai migliori comici ahahahah. Ora Centinaio (Lega) "_Conte, lei è l'Arturo Brachetti della politica_" e ce ne sono altre, stamattina si sono superati ed hanno fatto citazioni di autori classici del passato .


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2021)

Rendiamoci conto che è confermato che Conte ha passato la partita pranzo al telefono con vari senatori di forza Italia.

A questo giro qualche pm no? Berlusconi è andato a processo per aver cercato responsabili


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La mia previsione: 157.
> 155 e oltre è un buon risultato per il governo, possono andare avanti con l'astensione benevola di renzi (che come ho detto in tutte le salse non è andato fino in fondo con la crisi) e hanno tutto il tempo per raccattare quei 5/6 trombati del misto/transfughi traditori di FI che gli garantiscano l'agognata quota 161.
> Renzi tanto si guarderà bene dal votare nei provvedimenti che contano, si asterrà continuamente facendo opposizione finta e di fatto tenendo in vita il governo.
> Certo, da li in poi con la maggioranza che oscilla tra 155 e 160 le commissioni sono tutte bloccate da Renzi, che di fatto ad oggi è nuovamente il dominus del paese alla faccia di Conte.
> ...



questo significa che tutti i progetti di legge più ambiziosi saranno rimandati,ancora una volta.
voglio proprio vedere questo Senato accozzaglia far passare la fiducia su argomenti divisivi
sarà l'Italia a perderci,as usual

nel frattempo il letame aumenterà e il tappeto non potrà più nasconderlo.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Mattarella ha detto che vuole una maggioranza solida. Vediamo se anche lui vorrà acquisire la credibilità dei grillini facendo giravolte, oppure dimostrerà un pò di coerenza.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mattarella ha detto che vuole una maggioranza solida. Vediamo se anche lui vorrà acquisire la credibilità dei grillini facendo giravolte, oppure dimostrerà un pò di coerenza.



Ma lui non può nulla purtroppo


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Renzi si sfoga in questa lettera:*

"*Verrà il momento della verità*, come è già avvenuto su tante altre questioni dal rapporto con le Regioni a Industria 4.0, dal JobsAct ai diritti civili. 
Verrà quel momento e sarà bellissimo

*Il linciaggio mediatico studiato a tavolino non ha risparmiato nessuno di noi e dei nostri cari. *
Nessuno 
La verità però è più forte delle veline.

Quando la nebbia delle fakenews si diraderà sarà più chiaro capire che cosa sta accadendo.
E capiremo che il problema non è il mio carattere, ma il fallimento nella riapertura delle scuole, l’elevata mortalità del Covid, la crisi economica più grave d’Europa, il ritardo nella vaccinazione, un Recovery Plan non all’altezza del nostro Paese, le infrastrutture bloccate, la crisi dei piccoli che stanno chiudendo e non riapriranno. 
Di questo vogliamo parlare, non di carattere e fatti personali.

Verrà anche il momento in cui qualcuno tornerà a riflettere sul riformismo in questo Paese

Tutti concordano sulla necessità di un sogno unificante per il Paese e non di una caccia al singolo voto in Parlamento .
*Abbiamo chiesto alle forze di maggioranza di cambiare passo*, di fare un salto di qualità, di non rinviare la soluzione dei problemi, di fare un patto di legislatura.
* Lo abbiamo fatto per mesi, accettando nel frattempo di votare di tutto, persino la fiducia a Bonafede, pur di dare un segnale di collaborazione. *
Ci hanno dipinto come cacciatori di poltrone

*Il posizionamento del Pd di questi giorni - molto, molto, molto vicino ai Cinque Stelle - è un fatto nuovo davvero rilevante per il futuro della politica italiana. *

Dico grazie a chi in Italia Viva sta resistendo a ogni forma di pressione.
E dico grazie a chi ci sta aiutando con l’iscrizione, con il sostegno economico, con la presenza sul territorio e nei social"


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Renzi si sfoga in questa lettera:*
> 
> "*Verrà il momento della verità*, come è già avvenuto su tante altre questioni dal rapporto con le Regioni a Industria 4.0, dal JobsAct ai diritti civili.
> Verrà quel momento e sarà bellissimo
> ...


Fare guerra a questo governo è sacrosanto, ma io di Renzi continuo a non fidarmi e non mi fiderò mai. Chissà quali interessi beceri ci sono sotto tutto questo. Ovviamente, questo non giustifica l'atteggiamento dei grillini, sempre più traditori della patria e del loro elettorato. Il PD lasciamo perdere che è meglio.

Edit: Ah e ricordiamoci che si astiene solamente il bomba, dopo tutto questo.


----------



## danjr (19 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Renzi si sfoga in questa lettera:*
> 
> "*Verrà il momento della verità*, come è già avvenuto su tante altre questioni dal rapporto con le Regioni a Industria 4.0, dal JobsAct ai diritti civili.
> Verrà quel momento e sarà bellissimo
> ...



Si sta già salvinizzando...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Diretta senato su Rai 1 e La7 dalle 17:30. Atteso il discorso di Renzi. *


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Diretta senato su Rai 1 e La7 dalle 17:30. Atteso il discorso di Renzi. *



lo insulterà con la sua retorica aggressiva e denigratoria,ma non uscirà dall'aula salvandolo (in parte anche per non far vedere spaccature tra i suoi nelle due fazioni giglio magico e governisti,aggiungo)
il solito mezz'uomo


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Risultato del voto posticipato alle 21:30 per le sanificazioni nell'aula.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Richetti (Azione): "I contiani sono disperati. Hanno chiamato anche me".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Ecco Renzi!*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ecco Renzi!*


Ha la cravatta verde. Coincidenze?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Renzi: "Signor Presidente, faccia un passo in avanti. Non faccia distribuzione di poltrone".*


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Risultato del voto posticipato alle 21:30 per le sanificazioni nell'aula.*



topi di fogna o troppo puzzo di corruzione ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma lui non può nulla purtroppo



Con Savona poteva però.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Renzi a Conte: "Non cambi idea parlando prima di agenda Trump e poi agenda Biden, non parli di sovranismo e poi europeismo. Dia spazio a tutti noi. Non faccia prevalere il consenso sulle idee. Ho tre cose da dirle in conclusione: lei ha scelto una strategia, al posto di parlare di giovani e tecnologia ha scelto di arrancarsi. Ha usato la tecnologia per attaccarci, a meno che non sia stato un attacco hacker. Ci ha chiamato irresponsabili, ma chi sono i responsabili chi dice no al MES o sì al MES...Vediamo se la vostra maggioranza arriverà a 161.". E cita Milo Martinazzoli. della DC.

Ancora Renzi: "Volete andare avanti con la maggioranza raccogliticcia? Andate avanti, sperando che sia maggioranza ma non perdete tempo. Terzo e ultimo punto, la politica non è per noi cambiare poltrone a seconda dei consensi. Quando si fa politica si può anche rinunciare ad una poltrona, ma non alle idee. Il paese in questo momento non merita un mercato indecoroso".*


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Gennaio 2021)

Renzi lo ha distrutto con un eloquio di altissimo livello.
Amalo o odialo, al momento è l'unico vero politico che abbiamo in Italia.
Conte dopo questo discorso rischia di morire politicamente in un battito di ciglia


----------



## danjr (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ha la cravatta verde. Coincidenze?



Prima cosa che ho notato anche io!


----------



## 7vinte (19 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con Savona poteva però.



Lì poteva, perché i ministri li nomina il pdr


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lì poteva, perché i ministri li nomina il pdr



In questo governo ha dato l'ok senza batter ciglio a ministri impresentabili, solo per appartenenza politica.


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Renzi lo ha distrutto con un eloquio di altissimo livello.
> Amalo o odialo, al momento è l'unico vero politico che abbiamo in Italia.
> Conte dopo questo discorso rischia di morire politicamente in un battito di ciglia



se non voti contro non vale niente.
alle parole devono sempre seguire i fatti
non è un'aula di filosofi o teorici della politica
così come qualcuno dei suoi pronto a ritornare in maggioranza


----------



## danjr (19 Gennaio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Renzi lo ha distrutto con un eloquio di altissimo livello.
> Amalo o odialo, al momento è l'unico vero politico che abbiamo in Italia.
> Conte dopo questo discorso rischia di morire politicamente in un battito di ciglia


Senza dubbio, bisogna riconoscere la sua grande capacità dialettica, così come bisogna riconoscere a Salvini la capacità di accattivarsi l’umore delle grandi masse . Al di là delle simpatie politiche lo ha asfaltato


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*La Russa a Conte: "Lei in ogni caso non raggiungerà i 161 voti...Ma la sfido, se supererà quella soglia grazie a dei senatori renziani, lei deve dimettersi".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Russa a Conte: "Lei in ogni caso non raggiungerà i 161 voti...Ma la sfido, se supererà quella soglia grazie a dei senatori renziani, lei deve dimettersi".*


Bravo La Russa qui. Lo ha preso in contropiede!


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*La Russa nel suo discorso fa riferimento all'episodio di Mattarella nel 2018 quando Mattarella rifiutò di dare l'incarico, al centrodestra che aveva vinto le elezioni.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Boom anche La Russa. Non me lo aspettavo.


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Tommaso Cerno rientra nel Pd al Senato: *

“Ho cambiato idea ?
Mi fido di Conte

Senza Renzi si riapre il dibattito
Ai senatori di Italia viva dico è ora di decidere di che famiglia fanno parte"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Tommaso Cerno rientra nel Pd al Senato: *
> 
> “Ho cambiato idea ?
> Mi fido di Conte
> ...



Ma questo l'ho sentito un giorno fa in TV criticare Conte e il PD


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Tommaso Cerno rientra nel Pd al Senato: *
> 
> “Ho cambiato idea ?
> Mi fido di Conte
> ...


Un altro voltagabbana, su La7 diceva che doveva cadere il governo e che i giornali dicevano false notizie sul suo appoggio.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Russa nel suo discorso fa riferimento all'episodio di Mattarella nel 2018 quando Mattarella rifiutò di dare l'incarico, al primo tentativo, al governo giallo-verde.*



Penso al CDX, non al Gialloverde


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Penso al CDX, non al Gialloverde


Si correggo.


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma questo l'ho sentito un giorno fa in TV criticare Conte e il PD





>


.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Repubblica a Rai News : Conte tra i 154 e i 155 possibili voti favorevoli.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Salvini parla?


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

un ex grillino al gruppo misto ha detto che darà fiducia se passerà la legge sulla cannabis 

una delle leggi accantonate,come dicevo a Trumpusconi


tipo gli scemi all'europarlamento "voteremo Von der Leyen,ma vigiliremo sul programma"


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica a Rai News : Conte tra i 154 e i 155 possibili voti favorevoli.*


.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> un ex grillino al gruppo misto ha detto che darà fiducia se passerà la legge sulla cannabis
> 
> una delle leggi accantonate,come dicevo a Trumpusconi
> 
> ...



Chi?


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica a Rai News : Conte tra i 154 e i 155 possibili voti favorevoli.*



Agi parla di 152 addirittura,anche se in aggiornamento


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Agi parla di 152 addirittura,anche se in aggiornamento


Se è così cade e nuovo governo. Dubito che Mattarella voglia perdere la faccia fino a questo punto.


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Chi?



Lello Ciampolillo


----------



## sunburn (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se è così cade e nuovo governo. Dubito che Mattarella voglia perdere la faccia fino a questo punto.


Se ottiene la fiducia, a prescindere dai numeri, da domani una quindicina di senatori saliranno/torneranno sul carro senza troppi problemi.


----------



## smallball (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma Salvini parla?



Alle 19.30 lo ha scritto su instagram


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Gennaio 2021)

So che qui ognuno ha le sue idee, e di idee qua sopra ne leggiamo di molto discordanti. Leggo pero’ in tutti quanti grande grande frustrazione e rassegnazione per il futuro del paese. Davvero oggi non si sceglie il meglio, e neanche il meno peggio... pazzesco...


----------



## 7vinte (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Notizia clamorosa di La7: i Senatori di IV sarebbero riuniti per decidere se votare No e non astenersi!*


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Gennaio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Notizia clamorosa di La7: i Senatori di IV sarebbero riuniti per decidere se votare No e non astenersi!*



Ma è vero?! Su altri siti ho letto che hanno confermato l'astensione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2021)

Renzi poteva essere un ottimo leader, gli va dato atto. Fosse stato meno megalomane il 40% delle europee lo avrebbe mantenuto. Non lo avrei mai votato, ma era un leader credibile.
Il suo discorso di risposta a Conte semplicemente perfetto


----------



## 7vinte (19 Gennaio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma è vero?! Su altri siti ho letto che hanno confermato l'astensione.



Pare che la riunione sia finita ed abbiano scelto l'astensione, ma ancora non lo hanno detto su la7


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Gennaio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Notizia clamorosa di La7: i Senatori di IV sarebbero riuniti per decidere se votare No e non astenersi!*



Calma, calma.
La caduta del governo conte oggi non è sul tavolo, state sereni


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Pare che la riunione sia finita ed abbiano scelto l'astensione, ma ancora non lo hanno detto su la7



che dannato vigliacco,una settimana di attenzioni mediatiche e di tempo perso per un nulla di fatto.
ora dirà che la maggioranza sia debole e si proporrà per qualche nuova agenda di ritornare
ovviamente con qualche sua inutile pedina di seconda fila,lui non si sporca le mani con un governo insieme agli odiati grillini


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

Conte che parla dei ristori italiani nella stessa frase di quelli tedeschi...ok spengo.
troppo tempo dedicato a questa boutade


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> che dannato vigliacco,una settimana di attenzioni mediatiche e di tempo perso per un nulla di fatto.
> ora dirà che la maggioranza sia debole e si proporrà per qualche nuova agenda di ritornare
> ovviamente con qualche sua inutile pedina di seconda fila,lui non si sporca le mani con un governo insieme agli odiati grillini



Te ancora credi ai politici italiani? Io ho smesso da un po'.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Bellanova: "Un debito pubblico che cresce sempre di più. Un meridione che cerca l'appoggio del recovery. Conte che non ha condannato i fatti di Capitol Hill ed un presidente che ha governato male gli Stati Uniti".*


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2021)

La Bellanova che fa un discorso incendiario e poi si astiene, in italia viva sono proprio ridicoli


----------



## smallball (19 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La Bellanova che fa un discorso incendiario e poi si astiene, in italia viva sono proprio ridicoli



È tenere il piede in più scarpe


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*L'inviata di Mentana, Sardoni a La7: "Confermato il pessimismo sui numeri, sia da fonti grilline che da altre fonti di governo. Voti possibili tra i 153 e i 155".*


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La Bellanova che fa un discorso incendiario e poi si astiene, in italia viva sono proprio ridicoli



regolamento cambiato proprio da loro,prima al Senato questa pagliacciata non esisteva e astensione equivaleva a voto contrario


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bellanova: "Un debito pubblico che cresce sempre di più. Un meridione che cerca l'appoggio del recovery. Conte che non ha condannato i fatti di Capitol Hill ed un presidente che ha governato male gli Stati Uniti".*


Ma hanno problemi mentali? Ma che ca.... C'entra mettere in mezzo gli USA?


----------



## mandraghe (19 Gennaio 2021)

La cosa fantastica è che, forse, i grullini si salveranno grazie ai voti dei senatori a vita....che loro volevano abolire.

C'è qualcosa che i servi di Grillo non abbiano rinnegato?


----------



## sacchino (19 Gennaio 2021)

Senza il recovery found avremmo già votato.


----------



## sacchino (19 Gennaio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma hanno problemi mentali? Ma che ca.... C'entra mettere in mezzo gli USA?



Perchè la sanatoria di Marzo nel bel mezzo di una pandemia a cosa serviva? Quelli di Iv devono essere tutti bipolari.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Scoop di Mentana su La7: Giarrusso, Ciampolillo e Martelli voteranno no. Martelli, ex grillino ora al gruppo misto, è vicino al passaggio alla Lega.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Scoop Mentana su La7: Giarrusso, Ciampolillo e Martelli voteranno no. Martelli, ex grillino ora al gruppo misto, è vicino al passaggio alla Lega.*


Si preannunciano voti più bassi del previsto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si preannunciano voti più bassi del previsto.



C'è la possibilità che vada in minoranza?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Sardoni su La7: "Si va verso numeri inferiori ai 155. Durante le votazioni ci potrebbero essere sorprese".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Mentana: "Siamo a 152 senatori previsti a dare la fiducia"*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Siamo a 152 senatori previsti a dare la fiducia"*


*Mentana duro: "Con questi numeri, non è una bella rappresentazione per il paese, al di là della pandemia".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Lorenzo Pregliasco di YouTrend su Twitter: "Con i no di Ciampolillo, Giarrusso e Drago siamo a 152 senatori che voteranno la fiducia + eventuali FI o sorprese".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Salvini su Rai 3 al senato!*


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Gennaio 2021)

Conte avrebbe la maggioranza relativa anche a 148.
Se ha deciso di andare avanti, lo farà con 161 come lo farà anche solo con un singolo voto in più dell'opposizione.
Se cala a 148 (ovvero NESSUNO lo vota oltre a quelli che già facevano parte della maggioranza con l'eccezione di IV), dovrebbe comunque superare l'opposizione visto che diversi di chi non lo voteranno si asterranno.
Quindi non c'è margine in aula per sconfiggere conte, c'è solo il margine del suo buonsenso nel capire quando staccare la spina.

Peccato che è un uomo schiavo del proprio ego e ormai totalmente distaccato dalla realtà, non mollerà mai come Andreotti decenni fa.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Salvini: "Voglio dire all'avvocato Conte che i dati non sono opinabili. Siamo i primi per morti e per decrescita PIL". E mostra il Wall Street Journal. 

Ancora Salvini: "Si vede che a Casalino, queste notizie non arrivano".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Salvini duro: "State cercando di pagare complici per mantenere la poltrona".*


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana duro: "Con questi numeri, non è una bella rappresentazione per il paese, al di là della pandemia".*



Cacarella che dice?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Salvini: "Date la colpa ai sovranisti, ma rispetto ad altri paesi abbiamo pochi vaccini. È un governo europeista o di incapaci?".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Salvini: "Non vogliamo lezioni di umanità da chi strizza l'occhio alla Cina e al Venezuela mettendo in discussione la democrazia degli USA".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Salvini: "Conte ha fatto bene a combattere per avere Quota 100, ma se vuole aumentare l'età pensionabile perchè 'ce lo chiede l'europa' allora basta rispondere 'No, grazie'".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Salvini: "Spero che questo governo, che spero giunga alla fine stasera, non svenda Monte dei Paschi di Siena, che non è proprietà di partiti, ma patrimonio del paese".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Salvini: "Rispondo a Renzi. Se lui ha lasciato 2 poltrone, noi ne abbiamo lasciato 7. Senza rimpianti!".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Salvini provoca la maggioranza: "Vedo nervosismo. Non è che oggi eravate sicuri di portare a casa la poltrona e così non è andata?"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cacarella che dice?



Stasera nottata d'amore con Liliana, troppo impegnato.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Salvini conclude con attacchi a Conte per la politica immigrazionista, famiglia e aborto.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Maggioranza nervosissima per le parole di Salvini!*


----------



## Raryof (19 Gennaio 2021)

Salvini meraviglioso sui senatori a vita..


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Salvini finisce il discorso: "Ci chiede la fiducia? Noi vogliamo la fiducia degli italiani. Ai senatori a vita che legittimamente votano a favore, dico i grillini dicevano 'i senatori a vita muoiono troppo tardi'. Che coraggio che avete. Che coraggio!"

Indignata la Casellati: "Parole irrispettose!".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2021)

raryof ha scritto:


> salvini meraviglioso sui senatori a vita..



E-p-i-c-o !!!!!!!


----------



## sette (19 Gennaio 2021)

che idiota Salvini, come ha rovinato un ottimo discorso


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Salvini a Casellati: "Ha ragione! Le parole di Grillo sono irrispettose e perciò, mi aspetto delle scuse a nome di Grillo dal prossimo senatore 5 stelle che parla dopo di me".

E conclude citando Borsellino aggiungendo: "La libertà non è in vendita. Conte vai a casa!".*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Gennaio 2021)

Quelli al governo sono dei pagliacci ma Salvini non è da meno

Bhè almeno Salvini fa ridere a differenza del carrozzone liberal


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Licheri (M5S) attacca Salvini: "Viveva in un mondo senza pandemia. Per lui il virus era poco più di una banale influenza".

Attacchi anche a Renzi.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Da notare che l'intervento di Salvini non è stato trasmesso ne da Rai 1, almeno dall'inizio, ne da La7 e nemmeno nei canali all-news. Parlo dell'inizio eh, integralmente solo su Rai 3.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2021)

sette ha scritto:


> che idiota Salvini, come ha rovinato un ottimo discorso



Non credo si sia capito, perché l'ha detta male, nemmeno la Casellati ha capito. Era una citazione di una vecchia frase di Grillo che ora si inchina ai centenari del senato, non era un suo insulto ai senatori.

Che poi lui stesso pensi quella cosa sulla lunga vita di Napolitano è ovvio, ma lo penso anch'io, quindi non posso criticare .. 

Se tra i senatori a vita ci fosse il solo Napolitano, e non la Segre, nessuno si sarebbe scandalizzato.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Licheri (M5S): "Avete detto che la crisi è per gli interessi degli italiani. Ma chi è l'italiano che ha visto calare il proprio fatturato? Respirate assieme a noi il dolore che i cittadini stanno vivendo in questo momento".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Licheri (M5S): "Avete detto che la crisi è per gli interessi degli italiani. Ma chi è l'italiano che ha visto calare il proprio fatturato? Respirate assieme a noi il dolore che i cittadini stanno vivendo in questo momento".*


Sulla crisi ok, sei della maggioranza e quindi sei in disaccordo. Ma sugli italiani...In quale mondo vivono sti sinistroidi? Io non lo so...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Licheri smentisce la notizia che dei senatori grillini siano passati alla Lega: "Siamo sempre 92, oggi 91, perchè uno dei nostri ha il covid e gli auguriamo buona guarigione".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Maggioranza ancora nervosa e contro la Casellati.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Licheri smentisce la notizia che dei senatori grillini siano passati alla Lega: "Siamo sempre 92, oggi 91, perchè uno dei nostri ha il covid e gli auguriamo buona guarigione".*


.


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

Dai su, cosa volete che sia, un Governo senza maggioranza assoluta. E ora si punta al 2023 così possono continuare a prendere i soldi per scaldare le poltrone. Intanto qui affonda.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Paragone: "Ora Conte invita ad essere europeisti. Peccato che si è presentato come un sovranista e populista. Io penso che sia stato sincero oggi. Conte ha mentito prima...Ha mentito anche adesso sull'emergenza sanitaria che governo e comitati hanno reso più drammatica di quello che è, come su cassa integrazioni e ristori".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Paragone vota No alla fiducia!*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Richetti del gruppo Misto durissimo: "Io la voterei la fiducia, ma se a chiedermela non ci fosse un premier che dice di essere europeista ma che parlava di bontà del sovranismo". *


----------



## gabri65 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Io vorrei sapere chi crede a queste oscenità che stanno andando in onda come fossero soap opera.

E soprattutto mi domando del perché gli itagliani non stiano radendo al suolo le istituzioni, con tutti, e dico tutti, i rappresentanti del governo appesi a testa in giù tra balli e canti.

Facciamo pena, facciamo schifo, facciamo vomitare.

Un paese allegramente al collasso, e noi ci interessiamo della partitella di briscola di questi criminali e assassini.

Meritiamo il peggio, punto.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Richetti fa un appello a Di Maio: "Voi mettete un premier veramente europeista e noi lo voteremo".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Ora si vota!*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Tra poco su Rete 4 parte Giordano. Se Conte non ha la maggioranza come previsto da tutti, chissà che trash caccia fuori!


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*TG1 inquadra Conte che aspetta in macchina l'esito del voto.*


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tra poco su Rete 4 parte Giordano. Se Conte non ha la maggioranza come previsto da tutti, chissà che trash caccia fuori!



La maggioranza la ha, numerica, ma non assoluta.


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TG1 inquadra Conte che aspetta in macchina l'esito del voto.*



Sa già che ha la maggioranza numerica ma non assoluta.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> La maggioranza la ha, numerica, ma non assoluta.


Si ok. Ma Mattarella che fa? Dirà che va tutto bene, perchè Conte è bello e "bravo"?


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si ok. Ma Mattarella che fa? Dirà che va tutto bene, perchè Conte è bello e "bravo"?



Quando è accaduto con M5S-Lega Mattarella ha mandato a casa il governo gialloverde, questo lo tiene perché è messo la dal PD per farli rimanere la.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Rossi di Forza Italia ha votato Sì! Prima "traditrice" da parte di una delle più vicine a Berlusconi. 

Giorgino al TG1: "Bisogna dire che i rapporti tra lei e Berlusconi non erano più così idilliaci".*


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Rossi di Forza Italia ha votato Sì! Prima "traditrice" da parte di una delle più vicine a Berlusconi.*



Ora dovrebbe lasciare FI e passare al PD per coerenza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Rossi di Forza Italia ha votato Sì! Prima "traditrice" da parte di una delle più vicine a Berlusconi.
> 
> Giorgino al TG1: "Bisogna dire che i rapporti tra lei e Berlusconi non erano più così idilliaci".*



E' quella che gli stava sempre di fianco, se non sbaglio? Una di quelle che gli gonfiava la pompetta.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Giordano ha fatto l'armata brancaleone con Conte, Di Maio, Zingaretti e Franceschini ahahahahah.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2021)

Italia viva assente alla prima chiama? Cosa tramano?


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Gennaio 2021)

Occhio che quelli di IV sono assenti alla prima chiamata, aspettano di vedere se il loro voto sarà decisivo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2021)

Se votassero sì sarebbe la più grande pantomima nella storia dell'umanità.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Causin di FI vota Sì!*


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Occhio che quelli di IV sono assenti alla prima chiamata, aspettano di vedere se il loro voto sarà decisivo.



Loro hanno bloccato i lavori al Parlamento per sfiduciare Conte, se loro non lo sfiduciano nel 2023 IV deve prendere 0 voti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2021)

Due traditori in forza Italia al momento


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

pagherei per avere l'intercettazione ambientale di mattarella e conte dopo questa giornata.
persone che votano la fiducia giustificandola con ragioni totalmente contrapposte,per cui sarà impossibile averla ad ogni voto.
per non parlare dei grillini che vanno al misto ogni tot. mesi o quasi

l'unica via è far rientrare i renziani


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Nencini assente come tutti quelli di IV. Nessuna fiducia quindi e nessun tradimento a Renzi.*


----------



## Swaitak (19 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' quella che gli stava sempre di fianco, se non sbaglio? Una di quelle che gli gonfiava la pompetta.









mi sa di si


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2021)

Per chi non la ricordasse, la Rossi era una di quelle in rapporti molto "intimi" con la Pascale...


----------



## sette (19 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non credo si sia capito, perché l'ha detta male, nemmeno la Casellati ha capito. Era una citazione di una vecchia frase di Grillo che ora si inchina ai centenari del senato, non era un suo insulto ai senatori.
> 
> Che poi lui stesso pensi quella cosa sulla lunga vita di Napolitano è ovvio, ma lo penso anch'io, quindi non posso criticare ..
> 
> Se tra i senatori a vita ci fosse il solo Napolitano, e non la Segre, nessuno si sarebbe scandalizzato.



Io l'avevo capito. Il problema è citare le boiate di Grillo in quel momento. Poteva risparmiarsela. E' sempre troppo sopra le righe.


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

Io manderei tutto il parlamento davanti a quelli che sono nelle file chilometriche davanti alla Caritas...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Che paese...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nencini assente come tutti quelli di IV. Nessuna fiducia quindi e nessun tradimento a Renzi.*



L'astensione è palese. Al momento Italia viva è proprio assente.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Galliani non tradisce  .


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

la badante divenuta tesoriere e ombra di Berlusconi dimostra la tristezza del satrapo.
aveva ragione l'ex moglie "ti circondi di ciarpame umano"


----------



## sette (19 Gennaio 2021)

Galliani  ma dai di cosa parliamo


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Giarrusso (Misto ex grillino) conferma il No alla fiducia. Applauso dalle opposizioni.*


----------



## sacchino (19 Gennaio 2021)

IV alla fine voterà no


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Non posso guardare tv.. seguo solo sul forum. Continuate cosí, siete molto meglio dei programmi in tv.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Uno del M5S ha votato no.*


----------



## UDG (19 Gennaio 2021)

Ormai è palese che c'è la maggioranza


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> IV alla fine voterà no



E' l'unica cosa che deve fare per avere una parvenza di credibilità. Se te fai saltare il banco poi non lo puoi salvare altrimenti sei il Pagliaccio dei Pagliacci.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Gennaio 2021)

Giarrusso (Misto ex M5S) ha votato NO


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Martelli conferma il NO. Anche lui del Misto.*


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Gennaio 2021)

stiamo mettendo su un teatrino politico imbarazzante, poi si stupiscono se in europa contiamo meno di zero. La credibilità di una nazione non si compra al mercato, si costruisce...

Ad ogni modo parlare per giorni di politica/senatori/elezioni/crisi/tradimenti/cambidibandiera/litigi, invece di compattarsi tutti assieme (chissenefrega di chi governa e chi è all'opposizione, dovevano essere tutti uniti per FARE qualcosa e poi con data già fissata a 6-9 mesi da oggi fissare le prossime elezioni) e parlare univocamente di come agire su morti, tamponi, aperture, ristori, investimenti post pandemia, incentivi alla crescita, ecc.. è oltre l'imbarazzante, direi quasi criminale. Tutti, nessuno escluso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quando è accaduto con M5S-Lega Mattarella ha mandato a casa il governo gialloverde, questo lo tiene perché è messo la dal PD per farli rimanere la.



Ma per piacere.....
Il “governo giallo-verde” si é presentato dimissionario al PDR che ne ha preso atto.

Non inventiamo frottole


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Fiducia al Senato: conteggio live

Parziali fino ad ora:
Sì 153
No 140
Astenuti 0*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Italia Viva sta confermando l'astensione, dopo che si è assentata nella prima chiamata.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2021)

Quindi a parte le prostitute di Arcore, nessuna sorpresa?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Come puó in queste condizioni il paese decideee sul recovery, fare riforme?! Sono molto dispiaciuto per noi italiani che comunque vada saremo nella *****...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi a parte le prostitute di Arcore, nessuna sorpresa?


No, solo 2. Si parlava inizialmente di 3 forse perchè si riferivano a quell'altra, che ha smentito su twitter in giornata.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Gennaio 2021)

Che circo 


Quando li manderemo tutti alla ghigliottina in pubblica piazza sarà sempre tardi


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Gennaio 2021)

Si chiuderà a 154

A casa


----------



## Rudi84 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi a parte le prostitute di Arcore, nessuna sorpresa?



le prostitute di Arcore


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Si chiuderà a 154
> 
> A casa



Non vanno a casa, continuano con 154 elementi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Si chiuderà a 154
> 
> A casa



Qualcuno ha cambiato idea lol dicono siano 153


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Ciampolillo non si presenta. Votazione chiusa! TG1 parla di 154-155 voti favorevoli.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Tensione in senato. Casellati invita alla calma.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Gennaio 2021)

Tensione in senato, ormai impazziti, che paese allo sbando siamo diventati?!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque vada ne usciamo tutti sconfitti


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Giordano su Rete 4 ha fatto il conteggio: 155 voti favorevoli.*


----------



## Milo (19 Gennaio 2021)

Che schifo se non ci fosse il covid griderei tutti in piazza


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Senatore Campolillo non ha votato in tempo, polemica in senato*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Porro ospite da Giordano: "Sto guardando le informazioni e c'è un voto contestato. Sono 154 da quello che leggo".*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Bah..... senza un accordo politico tutto ció che dovrá passare dal senato sará un cinema.

La cosa positiva é che il governo sará obbligato ad ascoltare piú voci e non fare solo quello che vuole Conte o Casalino, perché se Renzi decide di presentarsi ad una votazione e votare contro la legge non passa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Senatore Campolillo non ha votato in tempo, polemica in senato*



Cambia poco.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Sky TG24 parla di 153 voti favorevoli.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Senatore Campolillo non ha votato in tempo, polemica in senato*



Eh 154 o 155 cambia tutto.... che pagliacci...


----------



## smallball (19 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bah..... senza un accordo politico tutto ció che dovrá passare dal senato sará un cinema.
> 
> La cosa positiva é che il governo sará obbligato ad ascoltare piú voci e non fare solo quello che vuole Conte o Casalino, perché se Renzi decide di presentarsi ad una votazione e votare contro la legge non passa.



Perfetta disanima,condivido ogni sillaba


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Conte ha comunque la maggioranza relativa.. cambia poco un voto in più o in meno...


----------



## smallball (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sky TG24 parla di 153 voti favorevoli.*



Potrebbe salire al Colle l avvocato foggiano


----------



## Alfred Edwards (19 Gennaio 2021)

Pensiamo a Mandzukic va là...


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Gennaio 2021)

*La Presidente del Senato Casellati sta visionando la videoregistrazione per vedere se Ciampolillo aveva chiesto di votare in tempo oppure no*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Mattarella per me prenderà tutti in contropiede. O governo tecnico con invito a tutti i partiti all'"unità nazionale" o elezioni anticipate. Non può fare la bimba di Conte, dai.


----------



## smallball (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mattarella per me prenderà tutti in contropiede. O governo tecnico con invito all'unità nazionale da parte di tutti i partiti o elezioni. Non può fare la bimba di Conte, dai.



Oggi abbiamo assistito a uno spettacolo indecente


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mattarella per me prenderà tutti in contropiede. O governo tecnico con invito a tutti i partiti all'"unità nazionale" o elezioni anticipate. Non può fare la bimba di Conte, dai.



Ho i miei dubbi...


----------



## smallball (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mattarella per me prenderà tutti in contropiede. O governo tecnico con invito a tutti i partiti all'"unità nazionale" o elezioni anticipate. Non può fare la bimba di Conte, dai.



Quindi Cottarelli o Cartabia? O il professor Draghi?


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Che barzeletta. Questi politici non sono niente altro dei attori, non commandano niente dai.....chi c'e dietro le ventrine? Cinesi?


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Oggi abbiamo assistito a uno spettacolo indecente



E questo parlamento TUTTO dovrà gestire nei prossimi anni 200 Miliardi... 'annamo bene... proprio bene...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Gennaio 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Potrebbe salire al Colle l avvocato foggiano



Sarebbe da considerare.

Come ho scritto, serve un accordo politico, magari partendo da questa “fiducia” é possibile costruirlo.
Sono molto perplesso sull’ andare di volta in vo,ta a cercare la maggioranza, cosí come quella di aggiungere un pó alla volta pezzi.

Mah, tant’é la politica é cercare il miglior compromesso possibile.

Mi domando se, al di là della solita menata delle elezioni, non sia possibile m trovare un modo per collaborare insieme per il paese, almeno con una buona parte.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ho i miei dubbi...


Anch'io. Ma se non dimostra un minimo di autorità verso un governo che litiga da mesi e che oggi ha perso la fiducia al senato con un risultato lontano dalla maggioranza, allora c'è da alzare le mani.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> E questo parlamento TUTTO dovrà gestire nei prossimi anni 200 Miliardi... 'annamo bene... proprio bene...



La questione é che il parlamento gestirá poco, era una delle obiezioni di Renzi.
Molto sará deciso in “cabina di regia”.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Porro a Rete 4: "Per me si apre ad una corsa ai parlamentari. Al prossimo voto tutti perderanno qualche poltrona, eccetto FDI che è in crescita".*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Gennaio 2021)

*Conte se ne va con l'auto. Destinazione Quirinale?*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Gennaio 2021)

La Casellati sta guardando le videoregistrazioni 

Il destino dell'Italia lo decide il VAR su Ciampolillo. Aspetteremo poi la decisione finale di Mattarella-Maresca.


----------



## smallball (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Porro a Rete 4: "Per me si apre ad una corsa ai parlamentari. Al prossimo voto tutti perderanno qualche poltrona, eccetto FDI che è in crescita".*



A lungo periodo non escludo che fdi possa diventare il partito leader del centrodestra


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sky TG24 parla di 153 voti favorevoli.*



Agi ci aveva quasi preso con 152


----------



## smallball (19 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Casellati sta guardando le videoregistrazioni
> 
> Il destino dell'Italia lo decide il VAR su Ciampolillo. Aspetteremo poi la decisione finale di Mattarella-Maresca.



Al Var Casellati/ Irrati,buttiamoci sull'ironia


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mattarella per me prenderà tutti in contropiede. O governo tecnico con invito a tutti i partiti all'"unità nazionale" o elezioni anticipate. Non può fare la bimba di Conte, dai.



Non penso che sia nelle sue facoltá costituzionali.
Se il governo ha avuto la fiducia puó solo esercitare (se lo volesse) una moral suasion nei confronti del governo.
Ma la questione fondamentale é che Mattarella potrebbe prendere una posizione “morale” forte, solo di fronte ad un’alternativa sul tavolo giá pronta e sostanzialmente accettata da una maggioranza politica stabile, il che, al momento, non c’é perché il centrodestra non ha mai esplicitamente aperto al “governo tecnico” o al “governo del presidente” e crisi al buio con governo che ha avuto la fiducia non penso che Mattarella spinga ad aprire la crisi.

Certo, esistono i telefoni, se Salvini e Renzi chiamassero assieme il PDR garantendo l’appoggio ad un governo tecnico.... ma dubito accadrá.


----------



## danjr (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mattarella per me prenderà tutti in contropiede. O governo tecnico con invito a tutti i partiti all'"unità nazionale" o elezioni anticipate. Non può fare la bimba di Conte, dai.


Figurati se prende una decisione, dai


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Casellati sta guardando le videoregistrazioni
> 
> Il destino dell'Italia lo decide il VAR su Ciampolillo. Aspetteremo poi la decisione finale di Mattarella-Maresca.



Perché per quelli 154 o 155 cambia molto no...


----------



## danjr (19 Gennaio 2021)

Morra dice che si è ampiamente raggiunta la maggioranza


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Porro a Rete 4: "Per me si apre ad una corsa ai parlamentari. Al prossimo voto tutti perderanno qualche poltrona, eccetto FDI che è in crescita".*



Dato il taglio di 400 parlamentari al prossimo giro tutti perderanno seggi punto.


----------



## Andris (19 Gennaio 2021)

quindi i due traditori insieme ai bisnonni decisivi
i grillini al gruppo misto che si fottono stipendio intero senza pagare casaleggio e votano fiducia sono il massimo


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Morra dice che si è ampiamente raggiunta la maggioranza



In quale paese? 161 voti servono per la maggioranza assoluta.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dato il taglio di 400 parlamentari al prossimo giro tutti perderanno seggi punto.



FDI no


----------



## ILMAGO (19 Gennaio 2021)

Teatrino indegno. Di tutti, nessuno escluso.
C'è gente che muore, c'è gente che fallisce, e si mette in scena il grande fratello.
Purtroppo, a chiunque tocchi, i 200 miliardi saranno buttati, su questo non ho nessun dubbio.
Imbarazzante.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Gennaio 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> A lungo periodo non escludo che fdi possa diventare il partito leader del centrodestra



Penso che sia il sogno per chi fantastica di costruire un “polo dei moderati”.


----------



## mandraghe (19 Gennaio 2021)

Dopo un indegno mercato delle vacche vedo che Winston non ha raggiunto la maggioranza. Se fosse furbo andrebbe a dimettersi, durare fino al 2023 in queste condizioni è impossibile. Sarebbe sempre sotto ricatto. Che fa precetta i senatori a vita?

D'altronde se si dimette da il gioco di Renzi. In questi casi dovrebbe essere il presidente della Repubblica a sciogliere il nodo. Ma dubito che il figlio del mafioso Bernardo faccia qualcosa. Un governo debole è il sogno dei padroni europei. Quindi lo schiavo venduto e traditore si farà andare bene questo scempio.


----------



## Mika (19 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dopo un indegno mercato delle vacche vedo che Winston non ha raggiunto la maggioranza. Se fosse furbo andrebbe a dimettersi, durare fino al 2023 in queste condizioni è impossibile. Sarebbe sempre sotto ricatto. Che fa precetta i senatori a vita?
> 
> D'altronde se si dimette da il gioco di Renzi. In questi casi dovrebbe essere il presidente della Repubblica a sciogliere il nodo. Ma dubito che il figlio del mafioso Bernardo faccia qualcosa. Un governo debole è il sogno dei padroni europei. Quindi lo schiavo venduto e traditore si farà andare bene questo scempio.



Sicuramente finirà così ahinoi. Qualcuno del forum ad inizio pandemia disse "chi può lasci il paese che andrà sempre peggio".


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Gennaio 2021)

Ma che fanno contano due voti arrivati dopo la chiusura? Ma non si vergognano?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Finché l’opposizione con una minoranza in parlamento, invece che proporre soluzioni alternative di compromesso, terranno la comoda posizione di “andiamo al voto” , che gli permette per 3 anni a stare seduti a dire che tutto é sbagliato, senza prendersi responsabilitá e senza fare niente..... 
Devono fare politica, fare proposte che possano essere accolte da una maggioranza. Lo spazio per fare proposte alternative Renzi gliel’ha offerto. Lo coglieranno?


----------



## sampapot (20 Gennaio 2021)

mi chiedo se Conte sia andato ad elemosinare il voto anche da Craxi, Andreotti e Berlinguer


----------



## Coccosheva81 (20 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Finché l’opposizione con una minoranza in parlamento, invece che proporre soluzioni alternative di compromesso, terranno la comoda posizione di “andiamo al voto” , che gli permette per 3 anni a stare seduti a dire che tutto é sbagliato, senza prendersi responsabilitá e senza fare niente.....
> Devono fare politica, fare proposte che possano essere accolte da una maggioranza. Lo spazio per fare proposte alternative Renzi gliel’ha offerto. Lo coglieranno?



Eh certo come no, per poi farsi massacrare a reti unificate e senza contraddittorio come l’ultima volta, con tutti i seguaci dell’allora fenomeno Giuseppi a pisello ritto (che adesso sono magicamente volatilizzati). 
No, a sto giro devono schiantarsi da soli senza il comodissimo nemico


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Gennaio 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Eh certo come no, per poi farsi massacrare a reti unificate e senza contraddittorio come l’ultima volta, con tutti i seguaci dell’allora fenomeno Giuseppi a pisello ritto (che adesso sono magicamente volatilizzati).
> No, a sto giro devono schiantarsi da soli senza il comodissimo nemico



Stai parlando con lo scendiletto di zingaretti eh, non puoi pretendere chissà che... Ha stati Salveenee and Mełona forever.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Gennaio 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Eh certo come no, per poi farsi massacrare a reti unificate e senza contraddittorio come l’ultima volta, con tutti i seguaci dell’allora fenomeno Giuseppi a pisello ritto (che adesso sono magicamente volatilizzati).
> No, a sto giro devono schiantarsi da soli senza il comodissimo nemico



E allora, se l’unica cosa che interessa é capitalizzare la protesta sotto forma di voti alle elezioni, si siedano comodi fino al 2023 senza lamentarsi della cosa. Lo spazio di manovra questa volta c’era, ma per coglierlo bisognava fare mosse politicamente difficili e coraggiose, che forse sarebbero costate voti, ma avrebbero inciso sulle scelte strategiche chiave del prossimo anno: uscita da pandemia, gestione emergenza, utilizzo del Recovery Fund, elezione del presidente della Repubblica.

Certo ci si sporcava le mani,msi sarebbero dovuti votare provvedimenti di compromesso... si sarebbe dovuto fare politica.

Si é preferito stare 2 anni sulla sponda del fiume sdraiati a pontificare. Amen.


----------



## sacchino (20 Gennaio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Morra dice che si è ampiamente raggiunta la maggioranza



Se fosse capace a contare non sarebbe dei 5stelle.


----------

